# John Colquhoun on proper and improper conditions in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (May 24, 2021)

... The condition properly so-called, then, of the covenant of grace, is, Christ’s fulfilling of all righteousness, owing, in virtue of the broken covenant of works, to God, by his spiritual seed, and that, as the second Adam their federal Representative. Faith, it is true, may be styled, a condition of saving interest in Christ, of justification and salvation by him, in the covenant; but, it is the surety-righteousness of the second Adam, only, that can be regarded as the condition of the covenant. It is that, and nothing else, which of itself as well as by paction, is meritorious of eternal life for believers, and is the proper ground of their title thereto, in its beginning, progress, and consummation. They cannot, they must not;, presume to plead their imperfect faith, as the ground of their title; but they can, and they do, plead that transcendently perfect righteousness. ...

For more, see John Colquhoun on proper and improper conditions in the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VictorBravo (May 25, 2021)

Daniel, that put succinctly into words what I was grappling with while working through Isaiah 54. The ground of the covenant of peace is: "their righteousness is of me, saith the LORD."

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

